# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Παραδείσια >  αρρωστος ο Ντοναλτ

## annouk313

Καλησπερα στο φορουμ. εχω 2 πουλακια για οσους δεν θυμουνται, τον ντοναλτ κ προσφατα πηρα κ μια ομορφη θηλυκια ζεμπρινα γιανα ειναι ζευγαρακι.πριν περιπου 2-3 εβδομαδες.η αληθεια ειναι οτι οσο καιρο ηταν μονος του ο ντοναλτ, τον πετυχαινα ορισμενες φορες που καθοταν στον απτο του κλουβιου και τσιμπουσε και τα περιττωματα του.του εχω σουπιοκοκκαλο κ σκονη ασβεστιου.το θεμα ξεκινησε τη κυριακη που ενω ηταν τελειως καλα τον ειδα φουσκωμενο..

και σημερα ειναι φουσκωμενος,κοιμαται κ ορισμενες φορες.παρολαυτα,η διαθεση του δεν εχει αλλαξει,δηλ παραμενει δραστηριος τρωει κανονικα και κινεται κανονικα.

καλου κακου τα χωρισα τα 2 γιανα μηνκολλησει και κατι η θηλυκια που αυτην τουλχιστον μεχρι τωρα δεν εχιε καποιο θεμα.

κατι αλλο που παρατηρω,ειναι οτι τραγουδαει αρκετα καλα κ τωρα σφυραει κ καπως το κανει λιγο ξεψυχισμενα η σαν να ακουγεται λιγο βραχνιασμενος θα ελεγα.

προληπτικα,εβαλα σκορδονερο στο νερο τους και βλεποντας κ κανοντας.πιστευω εαν εχει καποιο προβλημα θα ειναι ειτε καποιο κρυωμα, ειτε κολλησε καποια ασθενεια τρωγοντας τα περιττωματα του.


μπορει καποιος να με βοηθησει με τα δεδομενα αυτα που δινω??? :Love0030:

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΝΑ οταν κινειται ειναι φουσκωμενος; βαλε φωτο με τις κουτσουλιες.μετα τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## annouk313

γενικα παραμενει δραστηριος,αλλα οταν κινειται πεφτει λιγο το φουσκωμα αλλα οχι τελειως.ειναι κατι ενδιαμεσο δε μπορω να το περιγραψω μαλλνο σε μπερδεψα περισσοτερο...
μπορεσα κ εβγαλα φωτογραφια τη κουτσουλια του και την παραθετω εδω.νομιζω αποσο γνωριζω οτι οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι νορμαλ.βεβαια δεν ειμαι κ ειδικη επι του θεματος οποτε ριξτε και μια ματια οι πιο εμπειροι..

http://img842.imageshack.us/i/p3021118.jpg/

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΝΑ περα απο την ελλειψη λευκου στερεου τμηματος περιμετρικα ή στην ακρη της κουτσουλιας κατα τα αλλα κεντρικο τμημα και υγρο ειναι οκ .θελω να μου πεις αν η ελλειψη του λευκου ειναι σταθερη σε ολες τις κουτσουλιες.με τις μεχρι τωρα ενδειξεις θα σου προτεινα ζεστο χωρο και αν εχεις να του δωσεις μια ηπια αντιβιωση.εχεις καποια; πια; αν οχι κοιτα πια μπορεις να βρεις και πες μου

----------


## annouk313

Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τη βοηθεια!!!ειναι πολυτιμη.θα παρατηρησω αυτο που λες για τισ κουτσουλιες του κ θα γραψω εδω αυριο.κεγω ετσι σκεφτηκα, να του εδινα για αρχη μια ελαφρα αντιβιωση.δεν εχω καποια σπιτι,αλλα σκεφτηκα να του εδινα Vibramicyne για παιδια.ηταν και μια αντιβιωση πυο μυο ειχε δωσει παλια και ο πτηνιατρος,οποτε πιστευω εαν εχει πχ. καποιο κρυωματακι οτι θα περασει με αυτην. πιστευεις ειναι καλη η ειναι δυνατη?νομιζω ειναι καλη λυση.εαν εχεις κατι αλλο στο νου σου μου λες,γιατι εγω αυτην ηξερα μονο.α επισης αν γνωριζεις τη ποσοτητα αυτης...δε θυμαμαι τοτε ποσο μου ειχε πει ο γιατρος να δινω στη μικρη πυο ειχα τοτε..

----------


## jk21

το φαρμακο που λες ειναι δοξυκυκλινη ,ισως το μονο σχετικα δραστικο ειδος τετρακυκλινης αν ισχυουν αυτα που διαβαζω στο διαδικτυο.το σκευασμα που εχεις ειναι διαλυμενο απο τοτε σε νερο; ηταν διαλυμενο απο πτιν το ανοιξεις; ειναι σκονη; δοσολογια δεν γνωριζω αλλα εχω δει οτι πραγματι το δινουν οι κτηνιατροι.αν το εχεις μου λες ακριβως ονομασια σκευασματος (σιροπι,δισκια τι ειναι; ) με την περιεκτικοτητα του σε mg δοξυκυκλινης ανα ml ή ανα δισκιο .αν δεν το εχεις παρε την οποια αντιβιωση βρεις σε καποιο μαγαζι (συνηθως δινουν της ταφαρμ της αβιομισιν και την ταμπερνιλ αντιμπιοτικο ) επειδη δεν θελω να χορηγησουμε κατι πολυ δυνατο αφου τα πραγματα δεν ειναι ξεκαθαρα.το καλυτερο βεβαια ειναι αν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα να απευθυνθεις σε γιατρο

----------


## annouk313

καλησπερα και πάλι. είχα να γράψω κάποιες μέρες γιατί μυο φάνηκε να καλυτερεύει η κατάσταση του Ντοναλτ.αλλα τελικά και παλι ορισμενες φορές ετσι φουσκωνει κ καθεται στο πατο του κλουβιου κατω.οι κουτσουλιες του φυσιολογικες μου φαινονται παντως και ειδα και τον ασπρο παραγοντα που μου ειπες Δημητρη.πηγα σε ορισμενα πετ σοπ για να παρω μια ελαφρια αντιβιωση και οι μονες που βρηκα ηταν η astricycline και η sivotine.αποτι διαβασα για τα συμπτωματα που θεραπευουν δε νομιζω κανουν πολυ σε εμενα, βεβαια δε γνωριζω περαιτερω.οποτε να παρω καποια απο αυτες?να παραγγειλω αυτες που μου προτεινες Δημητρη η να παρω την αντιβιωση απο το φαρμακειο τη vibramicyn?αυτη η τελευταια αποτι εψαξα στα τροπικα πτηνα και στ ακαναρινια δινουν 1ml σε 100ml νερού.αυτην μου ειχε δωσειγια αρχη και παλια ο γιατρος οταν είχε προβλημα μια αλλη μικρή μου.

η μηπως να ξεκινισω με καποια δυναμωτικα πολυβιταμινες της Multivit και βλεπω πως θα εξελιχθουν τα πραγματα για να μην του δωσω τσαμπα αντιβιωση?βλεπω παντως οτι χανει κ φτερακια σαν να εχει πτερροροια σε φυσιολογικα επιπεδα.οποτε ισως ειναι κουρασμενος απο αυτη την αλλαγη.

----------


## jk21

αν θα επρεπε να παρεις αντιβιωση θα σου προτεινα την vibramicyn αν ξερεις δοσολογια γιατι η δοξυκυκλινη ανηκει στην ιδια κατηγορια με τις αλλες (τετρακυκλινες ) αλλα (παντα απο οσο διαβαζω σε κτηνιατρικου περιεχομενου σελιδες ) ειναι η μονη που ειναι ακομα δραστικη.και οι αλλες μπορει να ειναι αλλα συχνα ακομη και συνηθισμενα μικροβια εχουν ανθεκτικοτητα πια.

απο κει και περα δεν ξερω  αν μπορει καποιο μικροβιο τοσες ημερες να υπαρχει χωρις να εχει ενταθει η δραση του χωρις αγωγη με φαρμακο.ισως μονο το μυκοπλασμα που βρισκεται στα πουλια σε υποβοσκουσα κατασταση και εκδηλωνεται οταν το ανοσοποιητικο πεφτει λογω αλλων μικρολοιμωξεων.... Απο την αλλη τοσες μερες θα ειχε κολλησει και το θηλυκο....λογω του βραχνιασματος που ειχες πει και επειδη το πραγμα τραβαει με αργο ρυθμο ,αρχιζει και πηγαινει το μυαλο μου σε καμμια ασπεργιλλωση (μυκλητας)....

θα ελεγα πριν δωσεις αντιβιωση να χορηγουσες nystamicin για μυκητες .το παιρνεις απο τα φαρμακεια (γυρω στα 3.5 ) ,ειναι σιροπακι και για παιδια.στα καναρια (που ζυγιζουν 25γρ ) θελει αδιαλυτο να δινεις 0.05 ml δυο φορες την ημερα με συρριγγα 1 ml   ή     2.5 ml σε 100 ml νερου διαλυμενο σε ποτιστρα .σε ζεμπρακι βαλε  2 ml σε 100αρα ποτιστρα επειδη ειναι πιο μικρο.θα το δωσεις για 5 μερες .στην πορεια θα τα πουμε .

----------


## annouk313

Δημήτρη μου ευχαριστώ και πάλι για τις πληροφορίες. σε έχω μπερδέχει και εσένα αλλά τώρα πια δεν ακούω βράχνιασμα στη φωνή του ίσα ίσα που ορισμένες φορές κελαηδάει κανονικά, και δε βλέπω διαφορά απο το παρελθόν.οπότε δεν ξέρω αν χρειάζεται να δώσω αυτό το Nystamicyn....σκέφτομαι να του αρχίσω Vibramicyn τελικά μιας και το αγόρασα κιόλας επιτέλους.
τωρα για πόσες ημέρες σκέφτομαι 5 ημέρες που ήταν αν θυμάμαι καλά και αυτές που μου έιχε δώσει τότε ο πτηνίατρος.θα του το ξεκινήσω απο αύριο. 
τη θηλυκιά την έχω χωρίσει εδω και καιρό απο τον αρσενικό μήπως τυχόν και κολλούσε και αυτή.

κάτι πυο σκέφτομαι είναι μήπως κόλλησε αυτός κανένα μικρόβιο απο αυτήν, γιατί αυτήν την πήρα απο πετ σοπ και μετά απο 2 εβδομάδες παρατήρησα αυτό το φούσκωμα στο αρσενικό. βέβαια και αυτό δε μου πάει καλά γιατί αυτή φαίνεται υγιέστατη και δεν έχω παρατηρήσει κάτι αντίστοιχο με αυτό που κάνει ο ντοναλτ.

εν τέλει,χορηγώ Vibramycin και βλέπουμε...

----------


## jk21

ειδικα απο τη στιγμη που ειναι καλυτερα (ετσι κι αλλιως ηταν σε δευτερη μοιρα για μενα με πρωτη το νυσταμισιν ..) εγω δεν θα χορηγουσα.μην το ανοιγεις αδικα ,να το εχεις καινουργιο οταν χρειαστεις.παρατηρησε το πουλι γιατι τα συμπτωματα μπορει να επανεμφανιστουν

----------


## annouk313

γεια σας και παλι !!!τελικα μετα απο τοσο καιρο δεν του χορηγησα κατι του Νοτναλτ και τον ενωσα ξανα με την θηλυκια και ειναι καλα.καποιες φορες κ παλι φαινεται να κοιμαται κτλ.αλλα κ ορεξη εχει κ κελαηδαει κ εχει κ "επαφες" τριτου τυπου με τη κοπελια.εγω το παρακολουθω αλλα τον βλεπω καλα κ ουτως η αλλως εαν ειχε κατι συγκεκριμενο θεωρω οτι θα ειχε χειροτερεψει εως σημερα.Δημητρη σε ευχαριστω πολυ συνολικα για τη βοηθεια σου  !!

το μονο που θα δεν ξερω ειναι οτι χανουν φτερακια που κ που.ασβεδτιο τους εχω κ σε σουπιοκοκκαλο κ σε μοργη σκονης το οποιο κ το καταβροχθιζουν . πολυβιταμινες η κατι αλλο δεν βαζω γιατι δεν θελω να αρχισουν να γεννανε κ να τους ανοιξει η ορεξη !!!ηδη ειδα μερικα αυγα σπασμενα κατω τη προηγουμενη εβδομαδ ακ απο τοτε τα βαζω για υπνο πολυ νωρις κ τα ξυπναω το πρωι αργα.γιατι κ η θηλυκια μυο ειναι ακομα μικρη για γεννες ,πρεπει να ειναι 6-7 μηνων.οποτε προσεχουμε λιγο τωρα.

----------


## jk21

ΑΝΝΑ χαιρομαι που το πουλακι δεν χειροτερεψε ! ο υπνος την ημερα ,οταν ζεσταινει ο καιρος αν ειναι παροδικος (με ματια κλειστα χωρις να βαζει μεσα κεφαλι ) δεν ειναι κατι ανησυχητικο αν δειχνει τον υπολοιπο χρονο διαθεση ,κελαηδα και δεν εχει ανορθωμενο πτερωμα .το κελαηδησμα του ειναι καθαρο; 

δεν μπορω να ξερω αν ειναι εποχη τους για πτεροροια ή αν προκειται για κατι με παθολογικα αιτια αλλα σε καθε περιπτωση αν δεν του δωσεις πολυβιταμινες πρεπει να αυξηθει η διατροφη τους σε πρωτεινες .αν δεν θελεις να δωσεις πολυβιταμινη (με αμινοξεα μεθειονινη  -λυσινη ) ή να χορηγησεις πληρες αυγο ,τοτε να κανεις μια ευκολη αυγοτροφη με τριμμα φρυγανιας και ασπραδια βρασμενα 
(αυτη χωρις κροκο αλλα με δυο ασπραδια   
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...86%CE%AE%CF%82   ) 

 ή αυγοψωμο  που δεν εχει κροκο   http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...84%CE%BF%CF%82  που το ειχα προτεινει για πουλακια που λογω ρατσας πρεπει να αποφευγουν τον κροκο για τις χρωστικες του

δινε τους καθε μερα φρεσκα χορταρικα (μπροκολο αβραστο και ειδικα τα φυλλα του,ραδικι, κλπ )

----------

